

Announcing Teh - the minimalist blog tool using Google App Engine - edw519
http://www.btbytes.com/2008/05/announcing-teh-the-minimalist-blog-tool-using-google-app-engine

======
bootload
Nicely done ~ <http://github.com/btbytes/teh/tree/master/webapp.py> and shows
just how versatile the framework is by the number of different libs being
used. Bret still hasn't released his sample code ~
[http://bret.appspot.com/entry/experimenting-google-app-
engin...](http://bret.appspot.com/entry/experimenting-google-app-
engine#disqus_thread) so this is good for users. The feed doesn't work. The
best bit Bret showed was the decorator '@administrator'. My version uses
webpy, sans disqus. Work on that some other time ~ <http://seldomlogical.com>

~~~
btbytes
Thanks.

The feed is in Atom format. It works in Safari, but not in Firefox.

Feedvalidator tells me that the date does not follow RFC-3339. I'll fix that.

~~~
bootload
_"... The feed is in Atom format. It works in Safari, but not in Firefox.
..."_

The reason why is you need a link tag per entry. For example:

    
    
      feed
       ...
       entry
         title
         id 
         updated
         link <link href='http://foobar.com/permalink'/>
         summary 
         content
         

the link bit was what I was missing so firefox goes to retrieve the link,
finding it's not there fails. I just spent some time today fixing this myself.

------
jdavid
i was thinking about writing one of those in a weekend on google app engine,
well now i can move to step two or contribute i guess.

~~~
bootload
_"... i was thinking about writing one of those in a weekend on google app
engine ..."_

Don't let it stop you just choose a different framework or set of modules,
show the code. More examples the merrier.

~~~
jdavid
i agree, argh, but i have a few other things that i need to get out the door
that i should b releasing to opensource. RegAPI stuff for SecondLife, a jQuery
SettingsManager for OpenSocial, and a possible XUL extension for FF. When I
get to GAE, i will post it, but for now its going to have to wait till a lull

